
I dug through US census data and ranked the top remote work cities - virtuallyvivek
https://pragli.com/blog/us-remote-trends/
======
rlargman
Did you do any analysis on how highly income levels correlate with percent of
remote workers? Or was it more of an observation based on the top few and
bottom few cities?

~~~
virtuallyvivek
An observation mostly! We definitely plan to add more graphs and charts
comparing those two factors directly in the future!!

Stay tuned :)

------
cqzhang
Cool analysis. Are you able to see how concentrated the remote work is within
a city on a company basis? i.e. if most of the remote work is in one company
or spread out across multiple?

~~~
virtuallyvivek
Ooo, that's definitely an interesting idea. Might be interesting to see if
there's publicly available data for the largest companies that are active in
that area.

